# New Pinkies!!



## BennyBoo118 (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi,

Here's a pic of my 2 day old pinkies. This is my first litter so I am VERY excited!!


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Very cute. Are there eleven in the pile?


----------



## BennyBoo118 (Jun 17, 2011)

There are 12 altogether


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yup; that there's a nice big pile 'o skweeky pinkers! Congratulations!


----------

